# 7117 Simplicity



## khathome (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone please help. My tractor turns over but will not start. I have replaced the coil, starter, breaker and plug but still nothing. I then brought it to a shop and they worked on it only tuning the carb. I got it back and it ran, turned it off to fill it with gas and now i am right back were i started. Turns over but wont start.
Thanks in advance 
Keith


----------

